# storm 2410 gear oil/grease



## goodforbrains

What's up to all of you throwers of snow! Quite a winter we are having here on the East Coast. My snow thrower has been great in its helping save me from hours of shoveling.
Well, on the last storm I seriously was on the last two feet of completing my driveway, and the thrower abruptly shut off. I managed to suck up one of my kids plastic baseball bats. I cut it out of the housing and I noticed oil or grease coming from one of the shaft seals to the worm gear housing. I can't tell if it is gear oil or grease. Nowhere in the manual does it tell me which one is in there.
I did an internet search and found conflicting information. 
I stuck a small straw from a spray can in the plug hole and there doesn't seem to be much of anything in there. I did pull out a small amount of a grey sticky material. It is very cold, so I can't tell what it is. It smells like gear oil, but gear grease also smells like that.
The model is Troy Bilt Storm 2410. Can someone please tell me what is supposed to be in the augers gear box?
Thanks to all!


----------



## Shryp

It is most likely a "00" grease, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## goodforbrains

Is 00 grease flowable? I'm thinking that if it was a stiff grease, it wouldn't leak out of the seals. I am not familiar with 00 grease.


----------



## Shryp

00 grease is thicker than 80w90 gear oil but runnier than wheel bearing grease. It is suppose to be flowable, but does get thicker in the cold.


----------



## goodforbrains

Ok, so I will contact a Troy Bilt service Department. I don't understand why they do not include any of this information in the manual, or in their online schematic breakdowns. For the auger gearbox, they list all of the replacement part numbers for the seals and bearings, but not for the lube required. It is safe to say that if you need to replace seals or bearings, that you would also be in need of the lube.......
Thanks for your ultra fast replies!


----------



## Shryp

Rebuilding an MTD snowblower auger differential - Tool Shed Forum - GardenWeb



> Note the black plug on the top of the differential. This is where you add the lube. Good luck. I filled the case with an appropriate amount of OO Snapper-type grease. Some other brand's cases use Lubriplate lithium grease.


Skip to 4 minutes in. He uses part number 737-0300A. Still trying to figure out what the generic equivalent is so you don't spend too much on over prices OEM stuff.






Looks like it is some type of benalene which sounds like a 0 or 00.

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1269514

And this says it is actually 000.

http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=285065


----------



## goodforbrains

Sweet....thanks for that vid. I don't care if I have to pay a few more dollars...I just want to make sure I put the right stuff in there. My auger gear box looks similar to that, but not exact...but I noticed in that video that the only oil seal is in the back on the input shaft, and that it just uses bushings and washers on the axle shaft. So I think some leakage out of the axle sides would be normal. 
I can almost guarantee that my gear box is of that same design.
That video was a big help...thanks again!


----------



## Shryp

That video is actually a Murray/Noma and not an MTD. He has an MTD video somewhere too, but I saw that one first.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

"00" grease is supposed to flow but it's solid enough to stick. It shouldn't leak out like gear oil will and it's not as solid as wheel bearing grease.
One brand that it's sold under is Prime Line. It's sold at Orielly auto parts. P/N 7-06612 about $11 a bottle. I would think most lawn and garden equipment sales and repair businesses would carry it too.
I haven't needed to add any to my 2410 yet but it's what I would use if no one can come up with what it actually has in there. It's used in riding mower transmissions so you know it can handle the power, pressure and temp of those gears.


----------



## Blaine B.

Has anyone tried contacting the manufacturer directly?


----------



## db9938

I did for my "Husky" MTD, back when I first got it. The guy on the other end said "bentonite grease."

Not being familiar with that, I asked where could get it, and he said "any auto parts store worth their salt, should have it." 

Well no one down here, around me, had every heard of the stuff, so I went with 00, and give it a pump or two with a injector style applicator, every season. My take on it, as long as there is lube to displaced the water, and it doesn't negatively impact the metals, then I should be ok. So far, so good.


----------



## Blaine B.

In the video, the grease looks similar in consistency to bearing grease or chassis lube.

In my 2007 Toro recycling mower, it used a thicker grease like wheel bearing grease in the transmission. In my Father's 2009 Toro recycling mower, it used a thinner grease like differential oil.


----------



## Blaine B.

Ariens calls for a synthetic L2 grease (now superceded by L3) regardless if you have the aluminum or iron gear case.

Perhaps this would be sufficient for the Storm 2410 as well?

It is about $16 for 8 ounces.

Wonder what the equivalent is in generic form?


----------



## Blaine B.

Walk Behind Sno-Thro Engine Oil & Gear Case Lube

Here is a neat article from Ariens regarding the oil or grease for the gear case.

From the looks of it, any SYNTHETIC gear oil is acceptable in the auger gear case. It specifically mentions NOT to use regular, non-synthetic gear oil.

Is all synthetic gear oil compatible with brass?


----------



## Blaine B.

I just went ahead and ordered the $15.00 8 ounce bottle of Ariens L3 synthetic gear oil (eBay with free shipping) that is compatible with all of their cast iron and aluminum housings.

It appears that the Storm 2410 may use a grease instead of an oil, but I'll probably put some in there as well in my Father's 2410, if I have any left over from my Ariens 926.

I know there is also mention somewhere about a Shell Alvania EP, but that stuff is $79.99 + $12.00 shipping for one tube on eBay. WTF!


----------



## Blaine B.

I take that back, I read somewhere that the Troy Bilt takes some "00" weight grease, so I bought a tube for that as well.

The Areins will get the L3 synthetic gear oil and the troy Bilt will get the "oo" weight grease.


----------

